# Neck wrap for e-tube



## Tosya (May 27, 2008)

Hi all!

I searched to see if this topic had been covered before but couldn't come up with anything. I know this is a common problem for people who have cats with e-tubes (esophagostomy feeding tubes) so I thought I'd post a thread and see if anyone had any ideas. If this has been previously discussed, I apologize!

My cat had an e-tube inserted three months ago and is doing very well. So well, in fact, that she is constantly messing with the wrap (I can hear her upstairs scratching at it now! Oh, wait, now she's playing with her scratching toy -- pretty amazing for a 17ish-year-old cat with renal failure!). The big struggle is to find a wrap that will keep her from pulling out the tube (which she has done twice) but still be comfortable and not too tight. I have experimented with everything I can think of, but no luck. After having to take her in to the emergency room Sunday to have the tube resutured, I thought I'd better get busy finding a solution. Anyone have any suggestions??

Thanks!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Just within the last couple of days I saw an new alternative to an e-collar in the form of a neck brace look-alike...very similar to a human neck collar used for recovery from neck injuries....am I repeating myself?!

If I can find it, I'll post again, but, in the meantime, you might also search for places that sell e-collars and the like.


----------



## Tosya (May 27, 2008)

A link would be great! Thanks, Stryker! I'll also do a search for collars.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

http://www.handicappedpets.com/acc/nobite/ See if this would work.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*Mom of 4*'s link embodies the general concept of what I recently saw. The particular one I came across did not have the circular bands around it and again, simply looked like a human cervical collar, but somewhat thicker.


----------

